# Clock skew error : kubuntu



## ShadowStrike (Feb 25, 2006)

I need someone to help me with this, the internal clock on this computer is fine, and I get this error when I make after the configure and make install. Most people say to ignore it but it doesnt allow me to install. plz help



> [email protected]:/home/c-bengh/comix-1.3.7# make
> make: Warning: File `Makefile' has modification time 1e+02 s in the future
> make all-recursive
> make[1]: Entering directory `/home/c-bengh/comix-1.3.7'
> ...


----------



## lynch (Aug 3, 2002)

Have you tried just installing comix-1.3.7 via aptget-install?:
sudo aptget-install comix


----------



## ShadowStrike (Feb 25, 2006)

this is a theme im tyin to install, and this happens with everything I make. Ive tried to install quite a few things and nothing works. plz help me


----------



## dpak (Jul 14, 2005)

Try using a time sync program to sync your time/date with a central server. That will fix any timezone or other weird problems.

sudo apt-get install rdate
sudo rdate time.nrc.ca

You can replace time.nrc.ca with any major time server. After that, try checking your time/date by running:

date

If the time is off by a few hours, it means your timezone is set wrong, in that case, just Google "Set timezone Ubuntu" and I'm sure you'll find lots of info.

Hopefully that will get rid of your compile warnings.


----------

